# Navy to Name Ship After Gay Rights Activist Harvey Milk



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What do my fellow veterans think? I am especially interested in what you swabbies think. Seems more like a PC BS play than legit.

https://news.usni.org/2016/07/28/navy-name-ship-gay-rights-activist-harvey-milk


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like an oilier would be an appropriate Duty Station for those that lead a sexually deviant lifestyle, they could remain in the rear and still service the Front Line Members of the Fleet! JMHO.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Sounds like an oilier would be an appropriate Duty Station for those that lead a sexually deviant lifestyle, they could remain in the rear and still service the Front Line Members of the Fleet! JMHO.


"Lube-craft"


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The rest of the fleet is suspect, too


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I guess if your navy you do'nt have to look far for a ***......Why not if your *** inclined!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon man, you be messin' with us?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sad we'd name a ship after a sex offender.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After they are done, will the transfer lines contain enough fuel to power conventional ships or high level protein to power other sailors?

There is no more bunker oil, so they can slick it up with heavy diesel.

perhaps the lines can carry the rainbow flag of queer inc.

the fuel is treated with biocide, perhaps they will add spermicide? after all it is the navy at sea for months at a time, a flesh light added to a feeder hose end..

I can picture bare ass cheek prints on the display in combat and the protein running down the PPI repeater.




all the while a 6 foot Trojan or rainbow *** flag


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Raise your hand if you are surprised. I am not. The fact that I am no longer surprised by anything disturbs me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Anything with USNS in the prefix is not a warship. It is just a support platform. I don't care if you name those the USNS Richard Simmons or USNS Village People. Save real names, of real men and women who actually fight for the combatant vessels.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully, It'll sink as it slides off the dry-dock.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheese N Rice! WTF! ???

My dad was WW2 Navy 18 years old sent to the south Pacific. He never ever spoke much about it i just saw the pain
in his eyes a few times and few stories of the Kamikazes and some terrible fires on the ship he was on. 

Dad and I never got along and he beat my ass to try to instill right from wrong and i hated him at times , most times but always respected
him and knew down deep the sacrifice he gave to contribute to our freedom while years later at the same age i cruised for chicks and loud rock N roll. 

We owe so much to these folks, my dad, your dad, and many others and now long gone! What the hell is going on? My blood boils daily anymore as
we have just about given up everything to F Ng PC well i say the hell with PC! 

I hope the USS Rainbows and Unicorns sinks right out of the gate and we stop and reflect on our proud traditions and stop this crazy $hit now!

Slippy is right! - The world had gone nuts!

Rant off!

G Nite all


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

U.S.S.N. BEN DOVER (got a nice ring to it)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This ships theme could be "a port in every hole and a hole in every port" with a crew of 175 when the ship returns it will have 87 couples and an odd man out. Ok too much bourbon tonight.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A little humor, I forget the movie, Chevy Chase gets put in jail, introduces himself, fellow inmate responds, "Ben Dover", nice to meet you Ben.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's going to be just a ton of crap for Trump to clean up - but an absolute INSULT to the military and the US in general - this needs to remedied ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> C'mon man, you be messin' with us?


I'm serious, is this for real?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If it's real , the Navy really sucks now , LMAO .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm serious, is this for real?


this is actually old news - the announcement goes back like a year now .... just watch what else Obammy has in mind as a lasting insult - especially that Lame Duck period between November 8th & January 20th ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> If it's real , the Navy really sucks now , LMAO .


Now it can suck with Harvey Milk cruise tours.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unbelievable ........ what's next Rosie O'Donnell or Bruce Jenner?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sure it will be a completely unarmed re-supply ship loaded with condoms and lubes.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

there is going to be seamen everywhere....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> there is going to be seamen everywhere....


Okay, now that's funny


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

USS ***********
USS Rump Ranger
USS Pole Smoker

Just some recommendations---


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Depth charge with have a whole new meaning!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Doesn't the Navy already have a Rear Admiral ? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Doesn't the Navy already have a Rear Admiral ? :tango_face_grin:


I just about sprayed my gluten free beer on the keyboard, LOL


----------

